# Ex wants son every weekend. Advice please!



## angelbump

Right story so far...
Me and ex split nearly 2 years ago
(Son is 2 and a half now)
Ex sees son every other weekend and the sundays inbetween. This worked well for everyone.
Ex says he has too much work on needs to drop sundays.
Then tells me its because he has no time to himself (riiiiiight)
Messes me about switching the weekends he has him.
I text him last week because i hadnt heard from him for 2 weeks he had not even text to see how his son was (he had been poorly with a chest infection)
We both have new partners.
He now asks to have son every weekend all weekend. I suggest previous arrangement because we would like to see son of a weekend too and do fun stuff as hes at preschool throughout the week.
He says he wants him every weekend. Ive told him to speak to a solicitor. 
Am i in the wrong for wanting to spend time with my son on a weekend. I've said he's more than welcome to lick him up a weekday evening too and have him for dinner and stuff but he refused.
What will happen if this goes to court?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Tanikins

Courts won't give him everyweekend. That's totally unfair to you.

I at a guess would say they would do as you suggested, every other weekend and one evening / overnight during the other week.

It's unfair of your ex to expect you to have no weekend time with him.


----------



## angelbump

Thankyou, so much! I know this is unfair but he cannot see it. He thinks its his way or no way but forgets that im raising hin single handedly majority of the time. I think it has something to do with my current partner and he doesnt like it. I want my son to start doing a soccer tots class on a saturday which i wont be able to take him to if he has his way. Its ridiculous! X


----------



## fantastica

He'll never get his way, and from the sounds of it he won't even be bothered to fight you on it when it really comes to it! Stick to yours guns and ignore him, if it got to court it's never happen anyway x


----------



## angelbump

Thankyou for your reply &#55357;&#56842; i dont think he will either. Im dreading him picking my son up on friday. I am not backing down on it. He needs balance and a weekend with each parent is balance. I'll ask him then whether he's spoken to a solicitor x


----------



## Karren

My ex tried something similar, after walking out when I was pregnant he tried just making it so he can see him whenever he wanted with no structure. 

For me though what helped was that he never signed the birth certificate, so I told him if he wants it this way to go to court, he since hasn't as many have said in this thread they normally never bother taking it that far.

Good luck in getting things sorted!


----------



## Tropiclands

Yikes. Just let the courts get involved. He may lose all custody rights.


----------

